# Supreme Dopeness?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

They're not baggy, but they're not tight either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

whats the point?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> whats the point?


boredem... wanting to look not stupid


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bruce22 said:


> wanting to look not stupid


FAIL:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> FAIL:thumbsdown:


\

ok mr "I think I'm internet savvy" no need to be provocative. What wrong with getting info on whether pants would be baggy or not...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nothing at all.... I think our British friend was saying that you will fail at looking "not stupid" in a glowing irradiated getup of hot purple and orange.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

man i'd have a tough time pullin off the orange pants. more power to you if you can rock em. but i dunno, purple and orange together..


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I just threw up. I mean, if that's what you want to wear, go ahead. Nobody cares what you're wearing on the mountain. But if you care what other people think, which you obviously do, I think you're going to look like a sherbert gaper.

Wear what you like. Don't worry about our opinions.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

No No...Orange and purple are great! it like the title says..."supreme dopeness"...translation gaper.
I personally love these styles because I'm old and can see them and then stay the F away...unless its "bowling for gaper" day and then its good they have bright colors. As for sagin...it has always struck me funny...holdin up your pants like a 5 year and then you get snow and ice burns in your crack :dunno: ...but I guess it doesn't matter since your just standing there in your supreme dopeness...holdin on. Then again, sherbet neon helps the patrollers find you...ssshh (radio) yeah we got the orange blueberry sherbet clean up in the chute under tower 3...uh yea he lost his nuts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah...What the hell is the deal with these moron punk kids walking around holding their pants up that are just above their knees? Do they realise how incredibly stupid they look? "I'm gangsta son." No, you are an idiot. What purpose does having your size XXXL pants around your thighs serve? So when you eat shit everyone can see your cool boxers mommy bought for you at Kohls. "Sorry, I can't use both hands because I have to hold my pants up, and yes, I am an idiot."


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Twix said:


> Yeah...What the hell is the deal with these moron punk kids walking around holding their pants up that are just above their knees? Do they realise how incredibly stupid they look? "I'm gangsta son." No, you are an idiot. What purpose does having your size XXXL pants around your thighs serve? So when you eat shit everyone can see your cool boxers mommy bought for you at Kohls. "Sorry, I can't use both hands because I have to hold my pants up, and yes, I am an idiot."


That is the most intelligent thing i've heard anybody say on here... maybe there is hope after all for us older guys who started with skateboarding and know what pavement feels like... baggy clothes are fine tight ski clothes can be constricting, but that whole hip hop look on the hill is just fu<ckin' pathetic by me...


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> That is the most intelligent thing i've heard anybody say on here...


I second this motion.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bruce22 said:


> ok mr "I think I'm internet savvy" no need to be provocative. What wrong with getting info on whether pants would be baggy or not...


my being savvy or not is not at issue here. 

however if your question was solely about bagginess, then to include this:



> *Purp/black* skate banana
> *Red *Cartels form last season
> Kinda *bright orange* bottom
> *Purple black* top!


was misleading!

for bagginess vs. skinny..... personally i prefer baggy.

but as already said, nobody cares and if you want to wear that, then do so. your courage however, will not prevent people from tasting vomit when seeing you. 

enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you there to ride, or floss? I'm so sick of these Christmas trees on a board who can't even ride...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Are you there to ride, or floss? I'm so sick of these Christmas trees on a board who can't even ride...


I second that motion. "Dude, I'm so dope in my huge t-shirt. But this blood coming out of my head from the yard sale I just threw on the bunny slope is totally cramping my steeze."


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wear want you want..As long as your progressing and your not cocky your ok by me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Wear want you want..As long as your progressing and your not cocky your ok by me.


Haha ya... I agree, but i'm cocky!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Twix said:


> I think you're going to look like a sherbert gaper.


:laugh: Oh come on now! :laugh:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Take a look at a color wheel sometime.

Orange goes well with blue.

Purple goes well with yellow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Penguin said:


> Take a look at a color wheel sometime.
> 
> Orange goes well with blue.
> 
> Purple goes well with yellow.



Colour Theory level 100 class. =D

woot for college.
Ps. Does this mean I'm a gaper for wearing 686 smarty's which are somewhat bright red?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^Negative Ghostrider. But bright orange and purple together, wow. There's just this wierd theory that if you look like a clown you better be pullin' 9's.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im all seriousness, it's hard to find tone down colors nowaday's unless you go online or to a ski shop. that has old products from like 5 yrs ago. I dont mind the bright colors as long as you dont over do it. But one thing I cant stand is matching pant's and Jacket.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

yo ****** purple cameo be da shit wit dem orange pants. you bitch azz ****** aint down wit dat shit? all my hoes be representing :laugh:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

[x] derek [x] said:


> Colour Theory level 100 class. =D
> 
> woot for college.
> Ps. Does this mean I'm a gaper for wearing 686 smarty's which are somewhat bright red?


Shizzle, art school actually taught me something! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe best to leave your fashion choices to your mom. Matchy-matchy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

blondie said:


> yo ****** purple cameo be da shit wit dem orange pants. you bitch azz ****** aint down wit dat shit? all my hoes be representing :laugh:


h-o-l-y fu<k...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Penguin said:


> Shizzle, art school actually taught me something! HAHAHAHAHA



Ha, that's what I'm thinking. Although my high school was fairly advanced in the arts. I think everything I learned at Ohio University I already had a breakdown in high school. The university was more in depth though...

To the comment about matching tops and bottoms, you mean like exact same design. Or matching colours in general... I could agree with the design, but the colours have to flow...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

blondie said:


> yo ****** purple cameo be da shit wit dem orange pants. you bitch azz ****** aint down wit dat shit? all my hoes be representing :laugh:


Wha?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> h-o-l-y fu<k...


What? I figured if a little white bread boy from CT can ghetto-ize himself, why can't a little white girl from PA do the same thing?:dunno:

that's reverse discrimination


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

no that's assuming snoop dogg is an author of modern literature


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> no that's assuming snoop dogg is an author of modern literature


hmmm.....short....concise...to the point.... :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

cifex said:


> hmmm.....short....concise...to the point.... :cheeky4:


it happens.... occasionally.... very occasionally


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Verily, your accustomed vichyssoise of verbiage, veers most verbose.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

blondie said:


> What? I figured if a little white bread boy from CT can ghetto-ize himself, why can't a little white girl from PA do the same thing?:dunno:
> 
> that's reverse discrimination


Nah, never meant it to be like that... I guess i'm just past that whole "gangsta rap is so fuc<kin" cool" stage... that's all! But hey, if that floats your boat, rock on!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

cifex said:


> Verily, your accustomed vichyssoise of verbiage, veers most verbose.


Someone remembers their literary term "alliteration" from elementary school. Must have had a good teacher...

I think you're spending too much time chyphering through the pages of a dictionary, though. Don't you have better things to do?? :cheeky4:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

blondie said:


> Someone remembers their literary term "alliteration" from elementary school. Must have had a good teacher...
> 
> I think you're spending too much time chyphering through the pages of a dictionary, though. Don't you have better things to do?? :cheeky4:


You may call him V.
They may call him crazy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

So would you use "Shampoo" or "Detergent" to wash that outfit?

Just go with a neutral tone pants and jacket, and accent it with some dayglow ducttape.


----------

